
Mainstream media adamantly avoids the word “coup” in Bolivia reporting - AndrewBissell
https://medium.com/@caityjohnstone/msm-adamantly-avoids-the-word-coup-in-bolivia-reporting-3df1752ca0e0
======
Shihan
"Caitlin Johnstone Rogue journalist. Bogan socialist. Anarcho-psychonaut.
Guerrilla poet. Utopia prepper." Well, I can see why such a journalist is now
a bit sad, after their beloved socialist icon has fallen from grace. Why
didn't she mention that he wasn't allowed to run for a 3rd term by the
constitution?

